# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی امور گمركی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی امور گمركی





ديباچه:


نقش مهم و حساس گمرك در حمايت از صنايع و توليدات داخلي و اجراي مطلوب سياست‌هاي تجارت  خارجي ايجاب مي‌كند كه نيروي انساني سازمان گمرك جمهوري اسلامي ايران با  گذراندن دوره‌هاي آموزشي عالي،‌ دانش و تجربه مورد نياز گمرك را براي  توانايي انجام وظايف محوله و كارآيي مطلوب كسب نمايند. دوره كارداني امور  گمركي با برنامه‌اي كه پاسخگوي نيازهاي روز جامعه گمركي جمهوري اسلامي  ايران است، مي‌تواند كادر كارآمد و ورزيده گمركي را در بخش دولتي و بخش  خصوصي تربيت كند. در واقع هدف اين دوره تربيت افرادي است كه بتوانند قسمتي  از نيروي انساني مورد نياز بخش دولتي را به ويژه در ارتباط با اجراي قانون  امور گمركي و آئين‌نامه اجرايي آن،‌مقررات صادرات و واردات و ديگر قوانين و  مقررات مرتبط با گمرك تأمين‌كنند.
موقعيت شغلي در ايران:


فار‎غ‌التحصيلان دوره كارداني امور گمركي قادر به انجام فعاليت‌هاي زير خواهند بود:


ارائه خدمت مفيد در مشاغل ارزياب گمرك، مدير امور گمركي، كارشناسي امور گمركي (در صورت كسب تجارب و احراز شرايط) و ساير امور فني و اجرائي مربوط، جهت اجراي وظايف اصلي گمرك ايران.
درس‌هاي اين رشته در طول تحصيل :


دروس پايه و اصلي:


اقتصاد خرد، اقتصاد كلان، رياضيات پايه، كليات حقوق، حقوق و مقررات مدني ، حقوق تجارت،  حقوق اساسي و آشنائي با تشكيلات جمهوري اسلامي ايران، مباني سازمان و  مديريت، ماليه عمومي و خط‌مشي مالي دولت‌ها، مسائل بانكي و اعتبارت اسنادي،  مكاتبات بازرگاني به زبان انگليسي، اصول بيمه.
دروس تخصصي:


قوانين  و مقررات گمركي، طبقه‌بندي كالا، شيمي كاني‌ها و فلزات، شناخت الياف‌سنجي و  مصنوعات آنها، سازمان‌ها و كنوانسيون‌هاي بين‌المللي گمركي، آشنايي با  صنعت حمل و نقل، مقررات عمومي صادرات و واردات، زبان انگليسي متون تخصصي،‌  سازمان و وظايف گمرك.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

